# Passingers in my Boat.



## Emmielou (May 1, 2007)

Sounds like someone you don't want to ride in a boat with anyway. Make him carry the toilet.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Sounds about right. I rented an 18 footer for me and my lady last month and I sure didn't want some dude without a boat riding along. I only take passengers if I'm getting paid or laid. Get your own rig dude...


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

So you think that's cool. I don,t know but it seems a little odd to me i can under stand some time with your wife but I sure as hill would not tell some one that was inviting me on the grand canyon that i would not take any passengers.


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

I have my own boat for me and my family. Its are permit. I will be rowing and kayaking.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

If you're invited enjoy the opportunity and rent your own boat, you'll be glad you did! I think your friend just wants to enjoy his river trip with his lady. Most boaters do this on the Canyon as passengers either a) don't know shit and are a hassle or b) know shit and want to row some rapids. I can't imagine giving up the sticks for the rapids down there, you only get to go once a year!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Would you consider adding few to your boat? I know a few that would like to go!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

luke c said:


> I will be rowing and kayaking.


At the same time? 

Let your friend have just him and his wife. Don't be so uptight. Nobody likes an uptight trip leader.


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

This guy has been down many times and we invited him.


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

I don,t know what to think. I can understand enjoying the river with your wife but its a group trip it take all of us to do the trip iam concerned about 16 people getting along for 16 days.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Don't invite any people that are whiny or inexperienced, then you'll be the only one. That should work.


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for your advise I will use it as best as possible.It must be me i wish i could explain the situation more but I cant.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

No worries. I wish I could explain why a boatman doesn't want extra passengers, but you'll learn why. Have a great trip.


----------



## matt cook (Dec 15, 2009)

luke c said:


> I don,t know what to think. I am concerned about 16 people getting along for 16 days.


That is probably exactly why he doesn't wasn't another passenger. I would be hesitant about letting just anybody ride with me on that trip. Even the best of friends can get on each other's nerves being in the same boat together day in, day out, could you imagine getting stuck with someone mildly or fairly annoying? Trust me, it will go smoother if he gets his way. Plus there's always party barges and raft hopping.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Luke is this guys name Bob, from Seattle, and Bipolar? If so, dont let him on your trip he's a psycho


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

No that's me i have a bipolar problem haha .I Spoke to some some friends about the subject will see what comes of it.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Lol...it sounds like too much drama to me. I'd just say sorry and then take me and my b/f along instead


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

When's your trip? I'd let you piss in my boat if you asked.


----------



## AirEms (Jan 16, 2011)

luke, I would be at least a little worried about group dynamics also... when an invitee starts makin' up the rules on your trip, either he is an ass or there are other people on the guest list that he or she can't stand. This is a Grand nightmare situation brewing. IMHO you need to figure out what the real story is and adjust accordingly or your dream trip could turn into a Bessie Hyde s#!tstorm in the ditch. Best O' Luck!!! On another note, I've got a big Cat and lots of cooler space if you need to fill any potential openings!!! Oh, and I would let your mother-in-law ride shotgun if that would get me a Grand trip soon...


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

AirEms said:


> On another note, I've got a big Cat and lots of cooler space if you need to fill any potential openings!!! Oh, and I would let your mother-in-law ride shotgun if that would get me a Grand trip soon...


oh yeah, not to be outdone, I'd hook a line and tow his big cat and your mother-in-law while your busy pissing in my boat ...


----------



## DanC (Nov 19, 2010)

Maybe the person isn't that confident about their boating skills and is afraid to take people in the raft? 
Dan Caldwell
Rapid Media TV Guy


----------



## mukunig (May 30, 2006)

I would appreciate that the guy told you his feelings on the trip up front. It is way better to know before you depart that he feels that way. Then you can decide if you want him to go or not. 

I have some friends who didn't invite someone on a recent Canyon trip because of this issue. It was a 16 person trip and they needed boaters to row the group down the river, and there wasn't room for a boat with only two people on board (they didn't have enough experienced boaters to take the group down the river). I have done smaller trips where each boat was just a couple, and those trips were awesome. But that doesn't always work depending on the group on the trip.

I will say that there are a lot of horror stories about bad private trips because of group dynamics. Anything you can do to address that up front will pay off on the trip. Forcing someone to carry passengers when they don't want to won't help matters.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

2 people to a boat is pretty standard. Don't try and stick some 3rd wheel on your friends boat. Make your boatless friends rent their own rafts. good group dynamics is extremely important for a 16 day 16 person trip. Don't even make your buddy feel weird for asking to be left alone with his lady friend.


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

There are 6 going on the trip that the other 10 have never been on the river with. 4 of them we have never even met. 2 of the 6 only the permit holder knows. I questioned the 6 people we don't know going for the fact that we do not know them. Out of the 10 others two of them have been down the Grand Canyon two times each as guides. The other 6 were chosen because of experience. All of the other 10 have boating experience. It isn't like a bunch of newbies going. Try wrap your minds around that one. :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

Luke, I bet you have a great time. Sometimes it's easier for strangers to get along than long term boating friends.


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

I just want to have a good time so i hop it works out.


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

My boat is my domain. I am a fan of personal space & boat hopping.

I have experianced the unwanted boat hoppers. You are sorta trapped w/someone that you have nothing to say to. I get the sentiment. Its better that this person was up front. 

Personally, I dont want to be responsible for the safety of a stranger on a private trip.


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

In my past experience, the folks who spend lots of money on boats can get irritated by the people that just get to show up with a new dry bag and paco pad and go. Make sure that your cling-ons help with boat prep, and after trip cleanup. And don't let them run off and steal the sweet camp spots while your boatmen derigg and set up the kitchen. Tell everyone thats just showing up they should be helping out around camp a little extra.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

One solution would be to revise the rider and gear load distribution. Consider having the guy carry some extra group gear or drybags to lighten the load on other boats that have to take riders he would have taken but is refusing.

Also, I agree with MountainMedic and CBRob. At least he's being up front with you instead of making this a surprise headache at Lee's Ferry.

I like to have a choice in who/what rides on my boat.

-AH


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Gee there is nothing like getting invited on a trip just because of space in your boat. 

I put together one or two major trips a year (not in GC which is a whole nother level of commitment.) and I don't even assume that the guys coming without a passenger will automatically take one. I prefer to have at least one passenger in each raft for safety, but I ask the boatman before I "assign" someone to them. 

If this is someone who is a competent boater, someone that you want to be part of your trip figure it out. If I was invited, planned to go, was taking my wife ( who would not want to ride with just me the whole time to be certain) and then told that the only way I could go would be to take someone else, I would probably not go. 

If you "asked" me I would think about it.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

luke c said:


> There are 6 going on the trip that the other 10 have never been on the river with. 4 of them we have never even met. 2 of the 6 only the permit holder knows. I questioned the 6 people we don't know going for the fact that we do not know them. Out of the 10 others two of them have been down the Grand Canyon two times each as guides. The other 6 were chosen because of experience. All of the other 10 have boating experience. It isn't like a bunch of newbies going. Try wrap your minds around that one. :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


So you're not the TL, you're the guy without a boat? Is this why you're so upset, because nobody will let you ride along for free? Rent a boat and have fun. If you don't have the experience to row a raft then maybe you shouldn't go if nobody has a seat for you. 

You shouldn't expect for people to give you a ride on the boat that they shelled out thousands of dollars for just because you don't own one!


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

One solution would be to rent an 18 footer with a stern frame. Set it up with plenty of day cooler room and the TL gets on the oars back there with his six subjects set up to paddle for him. Their dry bags and all group gear would gladly be absorbed among the other vessels.

The former guides on the trip could even counsel him on handholding techniques and dealing with peoples' BS.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

A boat with just me and the lady sounds about right.


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

I am going to take a Large Ponderosa down the river with a set of Aspens for oars. I just relized he does not evan need to take a passenger because I can take a few on my new Ponderosa / Aspen rig. Thanks for getting me lined up on the passenger thing. I am not the trip leader and I have no Boat other then the ponderosa with aspens for oars.


----------



## poudreraft (Sep 21, 2004)

If everyone is experienced why would they want to be a passenger? I can't imagine sitting by while someone else rows the fun stuff. Our last trip we had 9 or 10 rafts, but most were 14 footers. More fun to row yourself


----------



## dograft83 (Jun 16, 2008)

So I am very lost on your point luke c. Are you venting because this guy that was asked to go on a gc trip that has his own boat just wants to spend the river miles with his wife? Is it your spot on the trip that is in limbo because nobody has room or wants to make room for you? I would listen to what people have said and rent your self a boat. If you cant row some of the rapids I am sure someone would love to row them for you. But really I have missed your point and are coming off to me as someone I would not want to be on the same trip with.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Look she's not my f**kin lady friend, man, I mean like, you know?

Its simple. Its a two week long trip. If you own a boat you are the captain of it and you are entitled to let whoever you want on it or nobody on it if that's how you want to row it.

If you can't live with it, its your fault for selecting someone with this attitude if you can't live with it or don't think its conductive to a group trip. You are not past the put in at this point so go with what your gut tells you.

There are people I let spend an afternoon on my boat and they drove my freakin batty You are always going to have sources of friction on a multiday type trip. Pick your battles. Live and learn. 

If you are trying to save on expense by having a bunch of extra load (IE non boat owners) split across many boats do yourself a favor and rent an extra boat or a boat with a stern frame and set up for paddling.

If he only wants to carry his own gear and his own passenger and nothing more, then why did you invite him onto a group trip? I'm assuming he's cool with sharing the load of the weight for the group in his gear space, even if he's not required to take an extra passenger. 

If not boot him off the trip and fricking be done with it before the page counter gets to 5 ...


----------



## scottuga44 (Apr 19, 2011)

Randaddy said:


> Sounds about right. I rented an 18 footer for me and my lady last month and I sure didn't want some dude without a boat riding along. I only take passengers if I'm getting paid or laid. Get your own rig dude...


This is my motto


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

luke c - you make me so confussed. trying to follow your post(s) is like trying to solve a rubiks cube in the dark. 

You say you have a raft for you and your family, but you are looking for a spot for someone apparently.

you invited the guy who wants to be with his wife. Been down many times so.....

I want to know who is the passenger? Are you trying to put your wife on his boat? So you can kayak?

Everyone has experience right? 

Then who is such a bowsprit that they don't want to run their own rig?

Who is on third? 

I still can't follow this....


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Who's on first. I dont know is on third

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Who's_on_First?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

luke c said:


> I have my own boat for me and my family. Its are permit. I will be rowing and kayaking.


So your boat is the wood one and what is your kayak a groover ?


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Now I'm confused. Aren't all kayaks groovers? I never see a kayaker leave his boat to piss


----------



## widewhale (May 28, 2007)

Don't forget to post pics of Luke's mother-in-law squatting in Slam's boat with dude & his wife ("lady friend?") alone in their boat in the bkgrd.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

slamkal said:


> Now I'm confused. Aren't all kayaks groovers? I never see a kayaker leave his boat to piss


Now I am confused. I thought it was pee in the river and poop in the kayak.


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

This is some FUNNY s#!t......... keep it up. The poor guy is now making no sense at all. I still want to know how he plans to get his "family" down the river...... he really needs some remedial spelling/typing lessons before he posts again, too. 

My wife and I got invited on a 3/31/12 GC trip that solves all of these problems:
16 people, all couples, 8 rafts, NO kayakers (and, yes, I'm a kayaker, but I still see the beauty of this trip). Perfection.......


----------



## BmfnL (May 23, 2009)

It's perfection if there are no vegans or other dietary PITA's to plan around...


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

BmfnL said:


> It's perfection if there are no vegans or other dietary PITA's to plan around...


Including me, I think there are 4-5 hard core elk hunters total, no veg-heads, all Idaho/Wyoming opportunivores....... 

I'm a vegetarian, when I don't eat meat...


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

WyoPadlr1 said:


> I'm a vegetarian, when I miss.....


Fixed it for you....oh wait, maybe that's me. Not implying you are a bad shot.


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

carvedog said:


> Fixed it for you....oh wait, maybe that's me. Not implying you are a bad shot.


LOVE it! Can I use that from now on? It doesn't happen often, but it does happen..... good thing I carry at least two rocks....


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Wait, I always thought I am a vegetarian, since the meat I eat eats plants. 

Kind of funny to use the PITA acronym when talking about vegetarians and eating meat, at least when you say it outloud....


----------



## Whoapiglet (Aug 23, 2010)

When asked how he felt about vegetarians, "Uncle Ted" Nugent once responded..."I love vegetarians! Everything I eat is a Vegetarian"


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

I didn't fight my way to the top of the food chain to be a vegetarian.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*staying off topic...*



kikii875 said:


> I didn't fight my way to the top of the food chain to be a vegetarian.


Mr. Alligator may beg to differ with you about your place in the food chain...


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

Well I decided to take your advice and rent a boat. It's not the nicest boat, but Griff said it's been down the Grand before.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

You might want to read the other post regarding bungee cord/webbing in case this baby flips


----------



## AirEms (Jan 16, 2011)

I just spit beer through my nose!!! and I'm not even off work yet.... I'd give my left nut to take that baby on a Grand run!!!


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

I've got it covered I have a whole roll of bailing twine to keep her together...Turkey legs for breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------

